# Drills + Vibration = Danger?



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 37g on an enclosed wooden stand. I'd like to make a 3-inch hole in the back wall of the stand for wiring, but I don't want to take down and move the tank unless necessary.

Question: does anyone know from experience whether a minute or two of vibration from a drill will harm the fish? I expect some mulm would dislodge, but I don't know if the water will "buffer" the fish from being shaken to a stress-death.

The fish are small -- tetras, otos, danios.

Am I crazy for even considering it, or is this something that is reasonable to do?

Thanks,
-ObiQuiet.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Heck I once took off one of the side boards of an AGA stand with 150g of water in the tank above me, took a hammer to beat it out. I don't think a couple minutes with a qualtiy hole saw and drill will do much.

Craig


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Drilling the hole is fine--id recommend using a forstner bit.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

just go slow, you will be fine. a hole saw is a much better choice for a 3" hole then a forstner bit, when you are using a hand held drill


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I second TABs advice.

If you do not have a set, or have bought a specific bit, buy one of the kits that are used to do doors.
The actual size probably does not matter as long as the wires can be fed through.

Just go slow.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i never had any trouble i did h ours of construction iwth my tank on top of my stand and my fish were fine.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I will proceed cautiously. I already have the hole saw, so should be good with that.

-ObiQuiet


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

One thing that is very helpful when it comes to hole saws, take the stock drill bit out and throw it away. install a longer and better quality drill bit. Center punch where you want the hole and drill all the way thru with a 1/8" drill bit. if you can, when your about half, go to the other side and drill from the back, you will have a cleaner hole and less chance of chiping.


Lets just say I've drilled just a few holes over the years... just a few.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

It's done, and went smoothly -- thank you everyone for the advice! There was an RCS sitting on the substrate within my vision, and the drilling didn't startle it at all.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

CraigThor said:


> Heck I once took off one of the side boards of an AGA stand with 150g of water in the tank above me, took a hammer to beat it out. I don't think a couple minutes with a qualtiy hole saw and drill will do much.
> 
> Craig


If you're talking about their crappy particleboard stands, you're NUTS. I'm afraid to go under mine at all.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

The Particle Board Stands are very well engineered and unless you get them wet, which does happen around aquariums, they are very strong. *jschall* - Your point is well taken. Do not ever trust anything including floors or ceilings that have been modified. Particle Board is potentially a problem if someone messes with it so do not do it unless you truly know what you are doing. Tanks are extremely heavy compared to what floors are supposed to hold so as always...be careful.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Cliff Mayes said:


> The Particle Board Stands are very well engineered and unless you get them wet, which does happen around aquariums, they are very strong. *jschall* - Your point is well taken. Do not ever trust anything including floors or ceilings that have been modified. Particle Board is potentially a problem if someone messes with it so do not do it unless you truly know what you are doing. Tanks are extremely heavy compared to what floors are supposed to hold so as always...be careful.


I got mine pretty wet (the bottom shelf basically had water sitting in it for several hours.) Now I don't trust it, I'm working on building a new one out of real wood.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Cliff Mayes said:


> The Particle Board Stands are very well engineered and unless you get them wet, which does happen around aquariums, they are very strong.


BTW, here are two pages about how I strengthened & protected the particle board TV stand that I have (and have now drilled holes in). It wasn't designed to support a tank, so I had to add more support:

http://obiquiet.wikispaces.com/Reinforced+Aquarium+Stand

Photos of the results: http://obiquiet.wikispaces.com/Aquarium+Stand++Build+Photos

Regards,
-ObiQuiet


----------

